# The Number 23



## CoyoteLoco (Mar 25, 2007)

I was about to go see it this weekend when LO AND BEHOLD it's no longer in theaters!  That doesn't seem like a good sign, seeing as it wasn't even out a month, but I really liked the concept. Did anyone see it, and if so, would you recommend it?


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 25, 2007)

Damn, I still want to see that. It looked good, even with the cheesy 9/11 connotations.


----------

